# I lost my poor Bianca



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

On August 26, 2013, my poor Bianca was laid to rest. She was only 5 years old. She was diagnosed in june with GME and chiari malformation.

She had the chiari malformation since birth but had been managing it fine. The GME came on, I believe in february when I was told she had a herniated disc. 

What happened was at the beginning of February 2013, she was acting in pain and didnt want to walk soI took her the vet and they gave her some pain medication. It helped a little but she ended up having 3 mini seizures that I thought was related to the medicine. The vet told me to take her off the meds. Then they did an Xray when she wasnt any better 2 months later and told me she was full of arthritis and would never get better.

I went to another vet. I took the same xray and that vet said no.. definitely no arthritis. At this point Bianca wasnt just avoiding walking, she actually couldnt walk. This vet gave me some prednisone. Within a few days Bianca was her old self..running around happy again.. That last a couple of months. Then the day after memorial day she couldnt walk again. I called the new vet and they said to take her to an ER and get a neurological consult. The hospital kept her 3 days and did an MRI and a ct scan and a spinal tap. That is when they diagnosed her. We got the GME under control with prednisone and a chemo drug and a couple of other drugs. 

Wouldnt you know what ended up happening was with her chiari malformation, the spinal fluid built up in a pocket by her neck.. that pocket ruptured and went into her vocal chords. She was trying to bark but no sound was coming out. She couldnt walk anymore. The vet told me she was basically drowning alive. 

He gave me a choice. we could put her on a ventillator and she would be an invalid the rest of her life or I could put her to sleep. I made the hardest choice of my life and I got to say goodbye to her for a few hours in the hospital room.
I recommend everyone look up GME and chiari malformation and if you dog has any signs get it tested right away. The vet told me I did everything right and nothing I did couldve stopped this but she was sooo young.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OH my gosh, I am so sorry for your loss. Poor little Bianca gave it a tough fight! She is looking down at you and watching over you.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I am sooo sorry to hear this news. How devastated you must be!!

Did you let her breeder know? This is definitely important information that is vital to a breeding program and future breeding decisions. 

You are a wonderful mom and you did the right thing, even if it does not feel like it. *hugs*


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry about Bianca. We've lost a number of beloved fluffs here on SM to that horrible disease. If you haven't already, you might be interested in some of the posts from Pam about her Lola and the research going on for this condition.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your Bianca was beautiful. We've had a few members here lose their baby to GME. It's an awful disease. And I know of another member who is not as active as she used to be that has chiari malformation. You obviously took superior care of her. I can't imagine the pain and toll it took on you to make that decision. But it was truly a selfless decision made out of love.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost your beautiful little Bianca. :smcry: So sad to lose her so soon and to see her go through what she did. As everyone said, GME has robbed too many maltese of their young lives. I know that the decision you made to let her go had to be one of the hardest ones of your life but you did it for Bianca...to let her be at rest and out of pain. Someday you'll be together again and she'll be in your heart forever. :grouphug:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I am truly sorry for your loss of your beautiful Bianca. Letting her go I know, had to be so hard, but a selfless act on your part. She!s free from pain now running and playing at the bridge.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I am so sorry about Bianca! That was on my birthday. I know that was a hard decision, but I think it was the right one. You did what I would want done to me if I were in her place. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

So sorry about your Bianca. I know so well the pains of GME, as well as some other members. You were a good mom and did everything you could, it is such an ugly disease and I hate it!!! God Bless!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss. As was mentioned here, I lost my girl Lola two years ago to GME. It is a horrible disease. We treated Lola for two years, and some of the time she was actually doing quite well. But for her, in the end, it was the seizures that became uncontrolable. I too had to make that decision and it is the hardest thing you ever have to do for a pet. You can click the link under my sig to read a bit more about Lola. Once again, my condolances to you.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I am so sorry about your girl's battle with GME. What a horrible disease . I hope you know that nothing you did or didn't do could've changed things. I do know she was so dearly loved by you from beginning to end. I hope your heart may heal with time. Thank you for sharing your journey and memory of her with us.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

We are so sorry for your loss but we do hope in time that the memory of your little Bianca comfort you. We know how much you love her and we would like to send you our love and Simba's doggie kisses. 

-Chicklet and Simba


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Bianca was such a sweet little girl and gone much too soon.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

This is heartbreaking....I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:grouphug:Oh my heart breaks for you!!... hope you find some comfort in knowing you did all humanly possible... sometimes there are things we just can't 'fix' and can only give that last ultimate gift of 'release'.

My heart and prayers are with you as you face this difficult time ahead! :grouphug:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear about little Bianca. It is definitely the hardest decision to make, but also the most unselfish. Although I know that you're still hurting deeply, I hope that before too long you'll be able to remember mostly the happy times, the adorable quirky things she did, and all the love she brought into your life.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so very sorry for you to loose your sweet baby. Her picture is so adorable, I immediately fell in love with her sweet face. I will remember her in our next "Calling our Angels" night, which will be on winter solstice. 

Fly high little Bianca on your angel wings. :wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Bianca sounds like she put up a valiant fight. I can't even imagine having to deal with such a horrible disease. No one should have to say good-bye to a fluff at such a young age. Hugs to you as you grieve for your "baby".


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Bianca...just a beautiful gone far too soon. :crying 2: You were such an excellent mommy to your baby girl and you had to make the hardest decision of your life, but it was done out of love. May your heart heal with time. :grouphug:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. You sound like the best mom and did all you could. You definitely made the loving choice and hardest. I lost Dolly in May to heart disease and kidney failure. Hugs to you.... Now I have Carley....


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so sorry. May you find peace and comfort knowing what a wonderful Mommy you were to your beautiful angel Bianca.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

How heartbreaking. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gabbee (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry my heart breaks for you.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss :smcry: Sending prayers and condolences to you and your family...


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. This is heart breaking.


----------



## Bindi'sMom (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss and I feel your pain. Three years ago I had to put to sleep my little Munchkin due to congestive heart failure. Like you, that was the most difficult decision I have ever had to go through. Although he was 13 years old at the time it was still very hard to let him go, he was my first Maltese and the love of my life. God bless!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am sending warmest hugs and an affirmation that you did the very best thing you could by releasing her from her pain & suffering. Your pain is therefore increased to have to make such an unwelcome decision, but it was also selfless and loving for her. May you find God's arms of comfort as you grieve. Take your time, don't hurry things---someday you can look back & remember the good things you shared. Five yrs. is simply too early to lose such a precious baby! My heart mourns with you in your loss.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Bianca was such a beauty!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorrry for the loss of your baby.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am so so so sorry about your little girl! My sincere condolences to you


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

My heart aches for you. I am so, so sorry. Be at peace knowing you did the best for your sweet little baby.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

It is so very hard to lose our babies...especially when we pursue the treatments and do all that is available to us. May you find peace and in time the ability to celebrate all the special moments of your short time together. I send you healing energy for your heart. I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am also very sorry for you. I hope the pain will subside soon.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am so very sorry (((hugs)))


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear you lost your beloved Bianca. Words cannot heal, but hopefully time will help you. You were a good mom - can you consider a puppy?


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Bianca looks like a little darling. May she rest in peace.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

These pups are like children to us....and the absolutely worst thing that could ever happen to us is to lose our dearly loved family member.

My heart breaks for your loss. May time heal your hearts.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

So very sorry for the untimely loss of your precious Bianca. I know how much that hurts losing one at such a young age. My Gimme was just 2 weeks short of her 6th birthday when she got sick and died in one day. I'm still asking myself 'why?' 17 months later.
You did everything you could. She'll be waiting in heaven for you.
I feel for you, so very sorry.


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*thank you all for your kind words*

i actually had something happen that takes the sting of losing Bianca away a little.

I notified the breeder where I got Bianca and she was no longer breeding. In fact she had moved into a smaller home in the city and had to sell or give away almost of all of her dogs. She told me that BIanca's litter was the last one she did.


She had a 1 year old girl Maltese named Bree and a 4 year old boy Yorkie named Axel that she needed to have someone take. She did not breed either of them, they were just family pets. Neither have any shared blood lines with Bianca and both are purebred. 

I was so torn because I felt it was too soon after Bianca to get another dog, let alone two dogs! After meeting them, i definitely knew i couldnt separate them. Axel is Bree's protector and they play so cute together. I fell in love.

So i agreed to take both. Now I couldn't imagine my life without a maltese around my neck and a yorkie on my hip every night watching tv with me.

I think Bianca would be ok with it.. she always loved other dogs and I wanted to get her a friend, but we always lived in apartments until now and then she was too sick for me to get another dog. 

The funny thing is.. the first night, both dogs.. at different times went over to the shelf where I have Bianca's ashes sitting and barked at it! Ithink they were saying Hello to Bianca!

I am still grieving Bianca but I am so glad I get to take care of Bree and Axel!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am so happy for you and I had goosebumps reading how they went over to Bianca and said hello. They were letting her know they were going to take care of you! I just love a happy ending and it sounded like fate.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh how sad. Please accept my condolences on the loss of your beautiful little girl. I am glad though, that you were able to spend some alone time together in the hospital. 

I too know the pain of losing a beautiful girl to this horror GME. Actually, 2 girls. What are the odds?!!! My Amy, who was 9 and my Lola who was 5. 

I don't know your name, but please know I am crying with you. I wish you peace. We're here for you.
Xoxoxo xoxoxo
Kerry

F GME/NME Forever!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow, I just read your new post! How awesome is that!!!!
I'm so happy for you. Yes, happy tears now. Lol. 
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious Bianca, You were a wonderful mommy and did everything you possibly could do for her.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i am so very sorry for your loss, it is so painful to lose a baby at such a young age. i am happy that your new babies are able to help heal your heart.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just saw that you now have two new fluffs to spoil. I definitely think Bianca would be okay with it because she knows they're bringing smiles to her beloved mommy's face again. You have to share some pix of your new duo. :wub::wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well this is happy news. I know you are still grieving for Bianca. But I know that the best medicine for your heart are those two little babies. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

biancasmom said:


> I am still grieving Bianca but I am so glad I get to take care of Bree and Axel!


First, I am so sorry for the loss of your dear, precious Bianca. They are like children to us. That was one of the reasons I hesitated so long about added dogs to my family. I lost my son (human) in 1997 and just didn't think I could deal with the pain of the inevitable loss. Now, I have not only one fur kids, but three! I decided someone needed to be their Mom and it might as well be me for as long as we are granted time together.

Second, I wanted to say I also have a Yorkie named Axel! That boy is a hoot. He just turned 5 years old. I hope you enjoy him as much as we do our Axel. I think Maltese and Yorkies are great to raise together.

I hope you'll stay and become active with our group!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss  I think it's great that you've given two new babies a home... And I agree that they and Bianca are letting you know that they are there to take care of you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## little+bella (May 19, 2013)

Sorry your hurting and for your loss.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

My deepest condolences for the loss of your beloved furbaby, Bianca.
What a dear she was, you must miss her tremendously...
Please don't be afraid to reach out to your friends here at your time of deep grief.
:heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## foxeysquirrel (Oct 30, 2013)

I am SO sorry for your loss and I truly understand the pain you are going through. I hope you will find comfort in knowing you now know an angel by name.

Hugs,

Teddi Rutschman aka Kassi’s pet


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm so, so sorry for the loss of your baby Bianca. You can never replace your baby but your heart certainly has room to love more fluffs. 

Congratulations on your two new fluffs and how wonderful of you to keep them together. :wub: Can't wait to see pictures of them.


----------

